# toute chose égale / toutes les choses égales par ailleurs



## anjutra

Hola.

En un contexto de patente, ¿qué significa esta frase? He visto que es una expresión fijada pero no alcanzo a ver el significado ni la traducción al español!  
Dice: "Cette diminution de la charge est possible avec un média de broyage (...) qui permet un broyage plus efficace, *toutes choses égales par ailleurs*."

Gracias.


----------



## til

cela veut dire que tu ne fais pas varier les autres facteurs de ton expérience (la qualité, la quantité de ce que tu broies), ce qui permet de mesurer l'effet du seul changement de média de broyage.


----------



## anjutra

Merci bien! J'ai compris le sens de la phrase et je vais la traduire comme "siempre que las demás condiciones no varíen."


----------



## little miss zenebergh

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Chic@s, 
Voici un reto.
Para que no se quejaran, les puse toda la oracion, pero mi duda es plutot la parte final :
no logro que el sentido de los *guillemets a* vaya con el contenido de los *guillemets b* 

Nul doute qu’on puisse toujours rationnellement et économiquement expliquer le retard de l’Afrique, l’avance des Etats-Unis ou la stabilité de la demande de camembert, “*étant donné le contexte*” ou “*toutes choses égales par ailleurs*”.
Bernard Maris, _Antimanuel d'economie, 1. Les fourmis_

Gracias por adelantado,


----------



## lpfr

Son dos frases independientes. En general se las encuentra más a menudo con un "et" entre las dos que con un "ou". Pero creo que en este caso hay que tener cuenta del contexto aún más que de costumbre. Tu libro se llama "Antimanuel...". Eso quiere decir que probablemente critica o caricatura las expresiones o los métodos usuales. Me parece que aquí está explicando que los economistas son capaces de explicar cualquier cosa con frases como las que figuran. Creo que hay que leer el párrafo o el capítulo completo.


----------



## little miss zenebergh

Wow _lpfr_, tu espaniol es impresionante.

Bueno, si te animas, aqui te envio el parrafo entero para que te entretengas : ) 
*Prégnance de l'économie *
*« L'argent est un instrument qui permet de mesurer la quantité de douleur et de plaisir. » *

Jeremy Bentham ​ 
***
L'ouverture des frontières de tel pays était-elle plus ou moins rentable pour ce pays, étant donné ses pesanteurs politiques et culturelles, analyse magnifiquement a posteriori le prix Nobel 1993 Douglass North. Comment expliquer rationnellement, en termes de coûts-avantages, l'autarcie de la Chine et l'expansion de l'Europe? *Nul doute qu'on puisse toujours rationnellement et économiquement expliquer le retard de l'Afrique, l'avance des États-Unis ou la stabilité de la demande de camembert, « étant donné le contexte » ou « toutes choses égales par ailleurs ». *

Bernard Maris Antimanuel de l'economie, 1. Les fourmis

*** Norme 16
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## lpfr

Mi español tiene menos mérito de lo que parece.

  He leído el párrafo y, efectivamente, corresponde a lo que había adivinado. Los economistas están en todos los aspectos de la vida y siempre logran sacar una explicación de la manga para todo lo que ocurre. El "ou" entre las dos frases aparece porque son solo ejemplos del tipo de explicaciones que dan.

  Si puedo añadir un comentario personal a propósito de los economistas, diría que no solo no son capaces de prever lo que va a pasar sino que en la mayoría de los casos no son capaces de explicar porque pasó lo que pasó.


----------



## little miss zenebergh

Hola nuevamente,
_« étant donné le contexte » ou « toutes choses égales par ailleurs ». _*« de acuerdo con el contexto » o « de acuerdo a lo que sea** ».* 
Entiendo claramente la intencion del autor, pq tengo el contexto de las paginas que preceden al parrafao, pero, donde esta el *par ailleurs*?

Gracias mil

PD y no me dejas de impresionar con tu dominio del espaniol, eres mi idolo.
Por otro lado, creo que el libro te puede interesar. Puedes encontrarSu version pdf en frances. 

*Bernard Maris - Antimanuel d'economie (2004)*


----------



## lpfr

"toutes choses égales par ailleurs"= "todas las demás cosas iguales"
  "par ailleurs" corresponde más o menos a "todo el resto".
 Es una frase habitual pare decir que el resto de las variables no ha cambiado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se trata de una expresión muy particular, una expresión fija . Aquí te dejo la definición del CNTRL:

_Loc._ _Toutes choses égales_ (_d'ailleurs,_ vieilli/_par ailleurs_). En admettant que les circonstances ne présentent pas de différence. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## little miss zenebergh

Wow, 
Pero que expresioncitas se tira el Bernard! 
Mira que busque definiciones que me ayudaran a encontrarle la tostada (aunque al parecer, no lo suficientemente bien).


...« étant donné le contexte » ou « toutes choses égales par ailleurs »

=​
Siempre lo podriamos explicar...« si tenemos el contexto »o «* siempre y cuando todo lo demas no varie »(como vi en otro thread)*

Gracias x compartir sus conocimientos, y que disfruten de este sabado soleado


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Otras opciones:

étant donné le contexte: dado el contexto, en vista del contexto.

siempre y cuando las circunstancias no varien, siempre y cuando la coyuntura siga siendo la misma.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## maria_bach

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

necesito traducir esta frase. Se encuentra en el texto de una patente de tema mecánico
¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias
María_Bach


----------



## yserien

A mi juicio el contexto es insuficiente; yo podría decir "en otras partes todo es igual" pero no te diría nada.Mira a ver si puedes aportar algo más.
ah! Bienvenida al foro, María.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Estoy de acuerdo con Yserien: nos hace falta la frase entera ya que _égale _puede ser tanto verbo como adjetivo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que, por una vez, no hace falta contexto: se trata de una frase hecha.

Está incluso recogida por el Trésor:



> ♦ _Loc._ _Toutes choses égales_ (_d'ailleurs,_ vieilli/_par ailleurs_). En admettant que les circonstances ne présentent pas de différence. _Quand j'ai décomposé l'eau (...) en ses éléments, je dois pouvoir toutes conditions égales d'ailleurs, reconstituer de l'eau avec ces mêmes éléments_ (Bourget, _Disciple,_ 1889, p. 41). _La situation de l'artillerie belge était, toutes choses égales, plus prospère que la nôtre, et avait surtout à faire face à des tâches moins écrasantes _(Joffre, _Mém.,_ t. 2, 1931, p. 43).


Creo que el equivalente en español sería: *salvando las distancias*.


----------



## Vromski

Je ne sais pas comment traduire l'expression, mais une chose est sûre, "Toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs" (_Ceteris paribus sic stantibus_) est une expression consacrée dans les textes scientifiques (sciences pures et humaines), et elle laisse peu de place aux écarts interprétatifs quant au contexte. 

En anglais, on retrouve souvent "*All things being* *equal*" dans les périodiques scientifiques façon _Nature_ ou _New England Journal of Medicine_.

Faute de pouvoir vous aider directement, puissent ces _cues_ éclairer d'éventuels traducteurs mieux aguerris que moi.

Quant à l'expression "_salvando las distancias_" mentionnée plus haut, elle signifie plutôt "_toutes proportions gardées_" ce qui ne signifie pas tout à fait la même chose...

Bonne soirée...


----------



## Vromski

¡Eureka! ¡Por fin he encontrado la verdad! 

«*Toute chose étant égale par ailleurs*» (o otras variantes) se tradudiciría al castellano por «*Permaneciendo el resto constante*» o por la propia locución latina que se escribe en español «*céteris páribus*» (con o sin tildes). 

Aquí van unos ejemplos encontrados en la red:


*Permaneciendo el resto constante*, esta rigidez y la reducción de peso fomentan un coche de mejor marcha y manejo;
*Ceteris paribus*, la mejor manera de formular una política de empleo que se guíe por la norma superior del trabajo (...);
*Permaneciendo el resto constante*, más liviano implica mejor desempeño y mayor economía de combustible;
Este afamado economista clásico, argumentaba que los recursos naturales se van a terminar, ya que al contrario de la gente, existen recursos naturales no renovables, y que los que sí son renovables, no se reproducen en la misma proporción; aunque claro, todo *ceteris paribus*.
Una fuente entre otras: Wikipedia (busque la locución _cæteris paribus_ en español y francés).

Bonne journée!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bravo *Vromski*! 
Totalmente de acuerdo y retiro lo de salvando las distancias.
Aunque aquí no se permite el inglés, su referencia era indispensable para entender el contexto (por cierto: all else...).


----------



## maria_bach

Hola,

muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta. Me habéis solucionado el problema entre todos.
La verdad es que he encontrado este foro por casualidad, y me alegro un montón.
Un saludo
Maria_Bach


----------



## el sueño de los locos

Nueva pregunta

Hola, 

Tengo duda con la misma frase (bueno, casi idéntica) sólo que el contexto es distinto. Se trata de un ensayo de sociología que estudia las aportaciones de E. Reclús, un geógrafo francés, al estudio del hombre en su relación con el medio ambiente. El siguiente fragmento pertenece a una cita de Reclús:

"(...) tout développement progressif s'est fait en raison de la liberté d'initiative, que tout mouvement régressif, sauf en cas de un catastrophe naturelle (...) a eu pour cause un retour, une aggravayion de servitude. *Toute choses égales d'ailleurs*, les progrès d'une société se mesurent à la liberté de penser et d'action dont y jouissent les individus"

¿Se puede decir traducir como "en todas partes"? ¿o creen que "permaneciendo el resto igual" sirva acá también? A mí me suena extraño, ¿qué opinan?

Muchas gracias como siempre!


----------



## totor

Siendo iguales las demás cosas.


----------



## el sueño de los locos

¡Ya! Bueno, a partir del post 4 y de este otro hilo -que no había visto y fui a encontrar por medio de google-,  anoto la traducción para (no dejar-me abierto el hilo y) agregar una opción a las que ya se dieron aquí y en el otro hilo: 

"En circunstancias semejantes, el progreso de una sociedad se mide..." 

 ¡Saludos!

(Gracias Totor, no vi tu post hasta después de publicar éste (_reason for editing_), creo que las frases son equivalentes, pero corrígeme si me equivoco)


----------



## claude beaubois

"lo demás en igualdad de condiciones"


----------



## totor

el sueño de los locos said:


> En circunstancias semejantes



No había visto tu edit, Sueño, hasta ahora que me crucé con la locución en una traducción y vine a ver si había algo nuevo  .

Y sí, me parece equivalente pero tal vez más coloquial.

Creo que ambas opciones sirven para diferentes situaciones. En la que a mí me toca ahora, me parece más viable la tuya  .


----------



## Michelange

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos, 

me llama muchísmo la atención una expresión en francés que encuentro por primera vez: "Toute chose égale", a menudo continuada por "par ailleurs": _Toute chose égale_ par ailleurs, dans les années quatre-vingt dix, un pays riche consomme en moyenne. 351 fois plus de biens domestiques que de biens... Una amiga francesa me comenta que ha visto traducida esta expresión al español por algo así como "en circunstancias similares" o en iguales circunstancias. Para mí, sólo era "Todo igual por lo demás", pero ahora me entra la duda. ¿Alguien sabría cuál es la equivalencia de lo que parece ser una expresión "toute faite"?

Muchas gracias-


----------



## gustave

volvamos a nuestras raices comunes :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A6teris_paribus

salut


----------



## Michelange

Sí me interesa, sí, muchas gracias, aunque no sé muy bien qué opción suena mejor en castellano si desecho el latinismo.


----------

